# Recommended Study Material - Analysis and Methods



## djh286 (Jun 19, 2012)

Since college I've seemed to having harder time working analysis and method problems. For some reason they don't come as natural as design questions.

Does anyone have any SE study materials they would recommend for these type of problems? I need to build my speed on solving them and have gone through my old text book already.

Any help is appreciate!


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 19, 2012)

See what I just posted here:

http://engineerboard...dpost&amp;p=6965801

The Kaplan (Williams) book had a ton of "method and analysis" type problems. So did "Structural Engineering Solved Problems" from PPI.

Adding...I don't think it's a coincidence that Kaplan book proved helpful. It's made up entirely of actual essay questions from past California SE exams (CA makes these available to the public after awhile). Further, CA had a heavy hand in creating this new 16-hr SE exam as a contingency for getting them to accept this exam and do away with their old "SE III".


----------



## djh286 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dakota... thanks!

I've been contemplating purchasing the Structural Engineer Solved Problems from PPI and know I definitely will look at purchasing both.


----------



## djh286 (Jun 20, 2012)

now*


----------

